# Kennt jemand den Online-Shop "TecTrain24" ?!



## ST4R (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Gleich zuerst: Ich hoffe das ist hierfür der richtige Bereich, wußte nicht wohin sonst mit der Frage. Ansonsten bitte verschieben, Danke!

Nun zu meinem Anliegen:

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einigen neuen Teilen und bin dann zufällig auf den Shop von TecTrain24.com gestossen. Erstaunlicherweise hat der mir bisher unbekannte Shop ein sehr breites Sortiment mit Preisen, die ich so nirgends gefunden habe. 

Jedoch bin ich immer vorsichtig bei solchen Anbietern und habe deshalb versucht, mehr Infos zu bekommen. Bisher leider ohne Erfolg. Was mich etwas stutzig macht ist, dass (noch immer) keine Steuernummer und kein Handelsregister im Impressum genannt wird.

Ich möchte auf gar keinen Fall den Shop schlecht machen, oder gar Gerüchte in die Welt setzen, solange es dafür keinen Grund gibt. Ich möchte nur ein paar Meinungen und Erfahrungen einholen, um mich zu versichern, dass es ein seriöses Unternehmen ist. 

Wer hat also ein paar nützliche Infos?! Immer her damit..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
ST4R


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Dezember 2009)

laut Google sehr unseriös


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2009)

nicht mal impressum usw.? finger weg... könnte man maximal per nachnahme riskieren, aber selbst da kann man reinfallen.

so shops und seiten mit "24" im namen sind mir eh nie geheuer... da gab es vor jahren mal ein paar seriöse "24"-seiten, und seitdem findet man immer wieder unseriöse seiten, die das auch im namen haben.


----------



## Roadstar (9. Dezember 2009)

Innova24 ist noch seriös .Und hat 24 im Namen


----------



## MorkvomOrk (10. Dezember 2009)

ST4R schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Gleich zuerst: Ich hoffe das ist hierfür der richtige Bereich, wußte nicht wohin sonst mit der Frage. Ansonsten bitte verschieben, Danke!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin auch auf die seite von tectrai24 gestoßen, als ich eine nintendo wii dort für einen unglaublichen preis gefunden habe. hab vor der bestellung auch über google versucht etwas über den besagten shop herauszufinden, was aber kläglich scheiterte, da dieser shop noch nicht so lange existiert. naja, lange rede, kurzer sinn. Ich entschied mich dann, diese konsole dort zu bestellen (Lieferzeit 3-4 Tage), man soll ja existenzgründern auch eine chanche geben und nicht alle shops als unseriös abstempeln, über die man keine negative bzw. positive resonanzen findet.

Als zahlungsmethoden kann man dort zwischen paypal und nachnahme(+12€!!!!!!!!) wählen. versand sollte kostenlos sein. Ich wählte die paypal alternative, weil 12€uronen sind ne menge geld und einfach nicht gerechtfertigt!
Ich wartete also knapp ne woche da die Lieferzeit mit 3-4 Tagen angegeben wurde ===> kein postzusteller fand den weg zu meiner tür bzw hatte ein paket für mich von tectrain24!! Erst auf mein anfragen, bekam ich eine email, das sich die lieferzeit um ca. 14tage verzögert, da ich ja schon bezahlt hatte, dachte ich nur "oooooohhhjeeee,meine Kohle ist weg!!!" In der besagten email wurde aber auch drauf hingewiesen, das sie mir, wenn ich mit der verzögerung nicht einverstanden bin, umgehend mein geld zurückzahlen (Was sie dann auch in unheimlich kurzer zeit 1 Tag getan haben)

Fazit: 
Kohle unproblematisch und schnell wiederbekommen. 
Aber waren als lieferbar anzugeben, die dann nicht lieferbar sind macht die ganze sache unseriös. (kann sich ja noch ändern, was ich dem shop auch wünsche, weil die preise echt gut sind <<<muss gesagt werder>>>!!!)
Würde dort auch nur per nachnahme bestellen und dann mal gucken, ob was ankommt, sind zwar 12€ mehr, wenn die ware denn kommt. Aber man hat keine schlaflosen nächte, bzw denkt das das geld weg ist.

...so ENDE!! Hoffe, ich konnte helfen!!


----------



## Zoon (10. Dezember 2009)

nö kenn ich nicht. Derzeit sprießen ja ganz viele obskure Online Shops raus - Regel 1 wer meint da bestellen zu müssen: Nachnahme!

Bin derzeit auf ner suche nach ner FullHD Videokamera, in einem so nem "Laden" kam die statt 400 für 269 €, Artikelstandort: Taiwan, ja nee is klar


----------



## Rolk (10. Dezember 2009)

Roadstar schrieb:


> Innova24 ist noch seriös .Und hat 24 im Namen


 
Mit byit24.de hab ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht und hat auch die 24 im Namen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2009)

natürlich sind nicht all mit ner 24 unseriös  aber es sind halt viele unseriöse oder zumindest im falle einer reklamation nicht grad guten shops auf den zug aufgesprungen oder "sogar" mal privatleute dabei, die glauben, dass es einwandfrei funktioniert, wenn sie schnäppchen kaufen und die dann aus ihrer kellerwohnung heraus über internet wieder verkaufen... 

fehlendes AGB, impressum usw. sind NIE seriös. zumindest wenn man unter "seriös" auch versteht, dass alle rechtlichen und informativen dinge erfüllt sind. "unseriös" heißt noch lange nicht "betrüger", aber allein ein guter wille reicht nicht, um "seriös" zu sein.


----------



## Michi67 (11. Dezember 2009)

Heyho,
TecTrain24 kenn ich, hab eine schwarze wii per Nachnahme dort bestellt und hatte auch das Thema der etwas längeren Wartezeit, aber da echt gute Erreichbarkeit hab ich mich dazu entschieden ein bißchen länger zu warten und siehe da, Wii kam inklusive eines Gutschein, alles in Ordnung. Guter Kundenservice und das zum Festnetztarif (von solchen Sachen spricht hier wohl niemand?) und außerdem wurde ich wirklich über den Status meiner Bestellung informiert. 
Und mal im Ernst, Leute seid ihr blind? Also ein Impressum und AGB´s hab ich definitiv gesehen und dies ist der Beweis:
Impressum - Impressum - TecTrain24
Unsere AGB - Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen - TecTrain24

Also, auch mal die Äuglein aufmachen, anstatt Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten.

Ich hoffe, dass es TecTrain24 noch ein ganzes Weilchen gibt.


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. Dezember 2009)

Michi67 schrieb:


> Heyho,
> TecTrain24 kenn ich, hab eine schwarze wii per Nachnahme dort bestellt und hatte auch das Thema der etwas längeren Wartezeit, aber da echt gute Erreichbarkeit hab ich mich dazu entschieden ein bißchen länger zu warten und siehe da, Wii kam inklusive eines Gutschein, alles in Ordnung. Guter Kundenservice und das zum Festnetztarif (von solchen Sachen spricht hier wohl niemand?) und außerdem wurde ich wirklich über den Status meiner Bestellung informiert.
> Und mal im Ernst, Leute seid ihr blind? Also ein Impressum und AGB´s hab ich definitiv gesehen und dies ist der Beweis:
> Impressum - Impressum - TecTrain24
> ...


Entschuldige, falls das herablassend rüberkommt, aber von jemandem, der seinen ersten Post mit sowas anfängt - dem traue ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Michi67 (11. Dezember 2009)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Entschuldige, falls das herablassend rüberkommt, aber von jemandem, der seinen ersten Post mit sowas anfängt - dem traue ich nicht wirklich.



Kann man nix machen. Das ist mir ziemlich egal. Und das soll jetzt echt nicht herablassend klingen. Lasse mich ja auch nicht drüber aus, dass ihr Tomaten auf den Augen habt!

Stay tuned


----------



## Harald (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann vor TecTrain24 nur warnen. Die sind zutiefst unseriös. Du kannst vorgeblich per Nachnahme zahlen, ich bekam aber keine Ware. In Telefonaten wurde ich aufgefordert, per Vorkasse zu bezahlen. Als ich das ablehnte, bekam ich ein paar Tage später eine Mail, in der mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass meine Bestellung storniert ist. Das sagt doch alles, oder?


----------



## ole88 (13. Dezember 2009)

irgendwie is des hier grad ne ziemliche kundenfang verarsche thread hatten wir doch neulich erst


----------



## stackdack (7. Januar 2010)

Tectrain24 -- völlige Verarsche!!
Hallo, trotz negativer Anmerkungen habe ich bei Tectrain24 bestellt und die Ware vorab per Paypal bezahlt. Erstaunlicherweise erhielt ich 2 Tabe später bereits die Email, das die Ware nicht lieferbar ist, obwohl sie weiterhin im Onlineshop mit Liefertermin 3-4 Tg. angeführt ist. Die Rückerstattung des Betrages wurde mir auch zugesichert, allerdings warte ich noch darauf.
Daher kann ich nur sagen, absoult unseriöses Geschäftsgebahren dieser Firma.
Da sich die Rekklamationen auch auf der Homepage von Tectrain24 gehäuft haben, sind die einfach hergegangen und haben das Eintragen direkt verboten. Man kann jetzt Infos an die Firma senden,wobei da nichteinmal die Emailadresse richtig angegeben ist (Techtrain24 statt Tectrain24).
mit den besten Grüßen
Stackdack


----------



## Bruce112 (7. Januar 2010)

1 Woche warten ,wenn nicht das geld bei dir ist dann anzeige 

bei solchen sachen erst ne email schiken ,dann ne zeitlimit angeben 1 woche ,wenn das geld bis dahin nicht bei mir drauf ist mit ne anzeige drohen ,

wer der geschäft konkurenz angemeldet hatt ,hast du den .......karte .
geld weg ,

was hast du den bestellt wieviel geld ?

(Verbraucherschutz) Forum

hab bisher bei diesen firmen bestellt Caseking.de,Alternate.de,CW Computer.de,Mindefactory.de,Hardwareversand.de
alles Vorkasse und bisher kein Probleme gehabt

man sollte auch erst mal nachforschen über den shop ob der serious ist oder nicht !

schau mal die monitor preise an kann nicht sein 24 Zoll monitor für 150 euro 
Samsung T240 =225 euro T260 =227 euro


----------



## petervonbremen (15. Januar 2010)

Tectrain24 ist ein ganz übler Verein. Display lange vor Weihnachten bestellt. Auftragsbestätigung mit Lieferzeit von 3 - 4 Tagen erhalten. Nichts gehört. Keine Antworten auf meine Anfragen.  - Bei paypal beschwert. - Angeblich ist das Display nicht mehr lieferbar. Im Onlineshop von tectrain24 wird das Display nach wie vor angeboten, mit Lieferzeit von 3 - 4 Tagen (allerdings ist es jetzt 30% teurer). - Vergesst diesen shop einfach, dass erspart Euch Ärger.


----------



## petervonbremen (15. Januar 2010)

stackdack schrieb:


> Tectrain24 -- völlige Verarsche!!
> Hallo, trotz negativer Anmerkungen habe ich bei Tectrain24 bestellt und die Ware vorab per Paypal bezahlt. Erstaunlicherweise erhielt ich 2 Tabe später bereits die Email, das die Ware nicht lieferbar ist, obwohl sie weiterhin im Onlineshop mit Liefertermin 3-4 Tg. angeführt ist. Die Rückerstattung des Betrages wurde mir auch zugesichert, allerdings warte ich noch darauf.
> Daher kann ich nur sagen, absoult unseriöses Geschäftsgebahren dieser Firma.
> Da sich die Rekklamationen auch auf der Homepage von Tectrain24 gehäuft haben, sind die einfach hergegangen und haben das Eintragen direkt verboten. Man kann jetzt Infos an die Firma senden,wobei da nichteinmal die Emailadresse richtig angegeben ist (Techtrain24 statt Tectrain24).
> ...



Die Rückzahlung musst Du bei paypal beantragen - dann kommt das Geld schnell zurück - ganz sicher!


----------



## King_Sony (17. Januar 2010)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Entschuldige, falls das herablassend rüberkommt, aber von jemandem, der seinen ersten Post mit sowas anfängt - dem traue ich nicht wirklich.


Ja das sind mal Zufälle...
LG Sony

Aber geil ist ja, wenn man bei google Tectrain24 eingibt kommt erst dieser Thread und dann die Seite des Shops xD
LG Sony


----------



## riedochs (17. Januar 2010)

Wenn man nach Tectrain24 googelt findet man eher negative Berichte. Daher wohl eher Finger weg.


----------



## nocheindummer (21. Januar 2010)

TecTrain24 – Geld weg – keine Ware

Bin leider auch auf “billig” reingefallen… 

Am 6.1. mehrere Artikel (alle mit “3-4 Tage Lieferzeit”) bestellt und sofort per Kreditkarte bezahlt. Am 18.1. habe ich die Lieferung per Mail angemahnt, und da keine Reaktion kam, soeben die dort im Impressum angegebene Nummer angerufen, um mal nach dem Lieferstatus zu fragen. Die Dame unter dieser Nummer gab an, darüber überhaupt keine Daten zu haben, da sie nur in einem Call-Center sitze. Sie könne mein Anliegen weitergeben, man würde mich dann wohl in den nächsten Tagen kontaktieren. Sie gab auch ganz offen zu, die Internet-Verdächtigungen und Beschuldigungen gegen Tectrain24 zu kennen und schien mit mir zum größten Teil sogar einer Meinung zu sein.. 

Ärgerlich. Nur gut dass ich ne Rechtsschutz hab Wer nicht im Besitz selbiger ist, dem kann ich nur sehr die Beratung der Verbraucherzentrale NRW empfehlen! (in allen größeren Städten, googeln) Dort gibt es für sehr kleines Geld kompetente Hilfe, auch anwaltlich!


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2010)

Wenn du mir Kreditkarte bezahlt hast ist das doch kein Problem. Wenn die Kreditkartenrechnung kommt mit dieser auf die Bank gehen und den Betrag beanstanden. Nach etwas Papierkram wird dir der Betrag gutgeschrieben.


----------



## Singail26 (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe im Dezember 2009 auch bei Tectrain24 bestellt und auch Vorkasse geleistet. Ware kam nicht und habe daraufhin per Mail die Lieferung angemahnt- keine Reaktion! Eine Woche später nochmal angemahnt und letzte Frist gesetzt-wieder keine Reaktion! Habe dann am 18.1.2010 Anzeige beim LKA NRW erstattet-Verfahren wegen Betruges läuft bereits!!!
Auch wenn es nur 20 € sind, ich lasse mich doch nicht bescheissen von diesem Typen!


----------



## Robmain (31. Januar 2010)

Gleiches Problem bei mir. Monitor gekauft für 350 EUR Mitte Dezember. Keine Reaktion trotz mehrfacher Emails. Habe gesehen, dass der Monitor im Shop auf 500 EUR hochgesetzt wurde. 
Frist Bis Mittwoch gesetzt, Do geht es zum Anwalt auf Erfüllung. Zahlung war mit PayPal.


----------



## TwilightAngel (31. Januar 2010)

Vergiß den Anwalt und geh zur Polizei. Mit Anwalt dauert das zu lange und nur die Polizei beeindruckt solche Betrügerläden.


----------



## schrubby67 (31. Januar 2010)

An dieser Stelle gibt es weitere Infos:
http://board.gulli.com/thread/1501863-hat-jemand-erfahrungen-mit-tectrain24/
Und über diese Webseite findet man die Adresse von xxxxxxxxx in Paderborn:
http://whois.domaintools.com/tectrain24.com


----------



## A3000T (31. Januar 2010)

Bei solchen Läden fällt mir wieder ein, warum ich die Abschaffung der Prügelstrafe bedauere. Na ja, wenigstens kann ich als Unbeteiligter gehässig über die Opfer lachen. Vergebts mir, ich hab halt sonst keine Freuden.


----------



## Robmain (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hab zum Glück Paypal bezahlt.


----------



## GxGamer (2. Februar 2010)

Lauter "1-Beitrag-User" erzählen viele böse Dinge über diesen Webshop.
Und ein anderer davon schwärmt für diesen Shop.

Ich hab ihn mir grad angeschaut und allein das Layout und die Übersichtlichkeit lassen zu wünschen übrig. Habe dort mal auf "PC-Komponenten" geklickt. Dann hatte ich 217 Seiten zum Stöbern, weitere Eingrenzungsmöglichkeiten gibt es nicht. Nicht so mein Ding.

Selbst wenn der Shop seriös ist, werd ich da nix bestellen - bis ich meine Artikel gefunden habe, bin ich alt und grau. #


----------



## Robmain (2. Februar 2010)

Stand Euer Staus im TecTrain-Konto auch auf "Konflikt"?


----------



## peter24 (2. Februar 2010)

Naja, unübersichtliche Shops gibt es viele, aber Betrüger sind doch eher selten. Hier aber gilt!

Finger weg von diesem Shop! 
Ich habe zum Glück mit PayPal gezahlt, das Geld wurde nach fast acht Wochen (nach Zahlung) wieder gutgeschrieben. 
Der Shopbetreiber scheint gar nicht ernsthaft vorgehabt zu haben, die Ware zu senden - hat sich zuletzt auch nicht mehr per Mail gemeldet.
Solche Betrüger führen nur zur Verunsicherung im Online-Handel!


----------



## schrubby67 (2. Februar 2010)

peter24 schrieb:


> Naja, unübersichtliche Shops gibt es viele, aber Betrüger sind doch eher selten. Hier aber gilt!
> 
> Finger weg von diesem Shop!
> Ich habe zum Glück mit PayPal gezahlt, das Geld wurde nach fast acht Wochen (nach Zahlung) wieder gutgeschrieben.
> ...


 


Manchmal sollte man mit Aussagen vorsichtig sein. Solange keine Rechtskräftige Verurteilung stattgefunden hat. Auch wenn man betroffen (ist) oder (war) Besser dann xxxxxxxx Schreiben.


----------



## Jan565 (2. Februar 2010)

Auf einer Seite ist es doch eigenes Verschulden. Wer in einem Online-Shop kauft- kennt doch das Risiko über den Tisch gezogen zu werden. Wenn man den Online shop nicht kennt, würde ich doch nie im Leben Vorkasse bezahlen. Lieber die ersten male Nachname, aber sicher sein das es an kommt. Wenn es nicht zur verfügung steht, dann halt da einfach nicht kaufen. Lieber 10-20€ mehr ausgeben beim Händler des Vertrauens aber sicher sein das es ankommt. Klingt hart, aber so ist es nun mal. Ich kann solche Leute auch nicht bedauern.


----------



## bacota (8. Februar 2010)

Ich habe nach etwas über einem Monat über PayPal- Konfliktmeldung mein Geld zurückbekommen. Der Laden hat das Geld über Paypal abkassiert und war danach weder Telefonisch zu erreichen noch habe ich irgendeine Nachricht oder gar eine Lieferung bekommen. Möglicherweise stimmt ja die Vermutung, die hier schon geäußert wurde, dass das ein unseriöses Finanzunternehmen ist, das von den Zinsen lebt. Sollte man doch vielleicht mal beim Finanzamt anzeigen (ist etwas anders als eine Anzeige bei der Polizei). Ich halte den Laden für den allerletzten Sch... .


----------



## kiwililly (10. Februar 2010)

also ich hab am 27.01.2010 eine schwarze wii bestellt und in der bestätigung steht lieferzeit eine woche.

nachdemich nach einer woche dort angerufen hab und die dame mir gesagt hat das die lieferziet 4 bis 5 wochen beträgt und sich aber mit mir nochmal jemand in verbindung setzt udn ich bis heut drauf warte wurde ich stutzig

versuche jetzt seit 08.02 jemand ans telefon zu bekommen aber keiner geht dran entweder werde ich weg gedrückt oder es geht ne mailbox dran wo man aber keine nachricht drauf sprechen kann.

hab dann auch schriftlich mein geld zurück verlangt per mail udn auch per post weg.

aerb es meldet sich einfach niemand.

bin langsam mit meinem latein am ende


----------



## schrubby67 (10. Februar 2010)

kiwililly schrieb:


> also ich hab am 27.01.2010 eine schwarze wii bestellt und in der bestätigung steht lieferzeit eine woche.
> 
> nachdemich nach einer woche dort angerufen hab und die dame mir gesagt hat das die lieferziet 4 bis 5 wochen beträgt und sich aber mit mir nochmal jemand in verbindung setzt udn ich bis heut drauf warte wurde ich stutzig
> 
> ...


 

Nochmal per Fax oder per Einschreiben nachholen und Frist setzen.
Wie hast du bezahlt ?


----------



## kiwililly (10. Februar 2010)

hab über moneybooker gezahlt ist wohl sowas wie paypal  hab die auch schon angeschrieben aber kam auch noch nix zurück.

hab aber kein fax gerät.

also hab gestern den brief erst weg geschickt

aber werde dan ende nächster woche nochmal per einschreiben was machen.

hab auch an anzeige überlegt.

dennich hab 189euro gezahlt und so dicke hab ich auch net


----------



## schrubby67 (10. Februar 2010)

Ich würde nicht so lange warten, mach am besten noch heute per Einschreiben- Rückschein mit Frist von 10- 14 Tagen. wenn du Rechtschutz hast würde ich einen RA Einschalten. Moneybooker mal
telefonisch kontaktieren ob ein *Käuferschutz*/Betrugsschutz exisitert.
es gibt noch mehr Möglichkeiten die man machen kann aber mache es erst mal so ggf. kannst du dich ja mal per PN Melden


----------



## hyperionical (10. Februar 2010)

Kauft doch einfach in vertrauenswürdigen Läden, meist ist der Preisunterschied kaum vorhanden.


----------



## Bruce112 (10. Februar 2010)

da war doch noch einer hier in forum ,der mit den laden probleme hatte .

hab bisher mit Paypal nicht bezahlt ,kann man das geld nicht zürückbuchen lassen,

wie ich das weiß ist doch paypal zwischen den käufer und verkäufer ,
mal den pay pal firma anschreiben ,

wenn das mehr als 3 wochen ist direkt zur polizei anzeige

ausserdem wenn ein Onlineshop nicht in ein preisvergleich liste steht mußt du schon bedenken haben .

bisher hab ich bei diesen shops eingekauft 
caseking
Alternate 
Mindefactory
hardwareversands
VV computer.de
alles Vorkasse und kein probleme


----------



## kiwililly (10. Februar 2010)

also hab heute mail von moneybooker bekommen das sie sich mit dem laden in verbindung setzt.

das ich in 3 bis 6 werktage wieder was höre.

aber da es vll keine möglichkeit gibt das ich mein geld wieder zurück bekomme 

werde  morgen ein einschreiben fertig machen


----------



## amigoo (22. Februar 2010)

diese bewertungen (siehe link unten) sagen wohl alles über diesen shop.

FINGER WEG DAVON !!!

link: Händlerbewertungen zu TECTRAIN24 bei ShopAuskunft.de - Erfahrungen, Bewertungen, Berichte, Meinungen, Rezensionen


----------



## slashchat (22. Februar 2010)

vorkasse halt.. riskant.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (22. Februar 2010)

vorkasse habe ich noch nie gemacht.. entweder paypal, oder nachnahme Sch***** auf die paar euro nachnahmegebühr... oder nur gute Shop´s besuchen ansonsten Ebay....

Aber manche Leute lassen sich halt vom Preis blenden, da kann man auch nichts mehr machen -.-


----------



## GxGamer (23. Februar 2010)

So billig finde ich den "Shop" gar nicht.
Wenn man das Shop nennen kann...
Naja ich kauf eh nur bei Händlern meines Vertrauens, auch wenns nen Euro mehr kostet.


----------



## Robmain (23. Februar 2010)

Habe mein Geld durch Paypal auf Kulanz-Käuferschutz zurück 
bekommen (und weil TT24 gerade guthaben hatte)


----------



## Stuntman1962 (27. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass hier genug Forenmitglieder aus dem Raum Duisburg sind. 
Wäre doch einfach, dort mal nachzuschauen, ob es den Laden dort gibt. 
Sollte da nur ein Briefkasten sein oder gar nichts, wäre das schon sehr bedenklich.


----------



## herethic (28. Februar 2010)

tectrain24.com : Testberichte, Erfahrungen und Meinungen


----------



## sternschnuppe1405 (4. März 2010)

Hallo...bin auch auf die "Firma" reingefallen.Habe einen Nintendo DS bestellt der natürlich nicht lieferbar war,was ich erst nach eigener Nachfrage am Telefon erfahren habe.Denn Emails schreiben oder zu beantworten ist für DIE ein Fremdwort.Da dieser DS ein Geschenk sein sollte habe ich die Bestellung storniert....Mir wurde eine Rückzahlung am Telefon und per Mail bestätigt...aber das Geld habe ich bis heute noch nicht und das ist nun schon 3 Wochen her.Ans Telefon geht keiner mehr und auf Emails reagiert auch keiner mehr..trotz Drohungen mit Strafanzeige ect.

Ich kann nur empfehlen die Finger weg von diesen Betrügern...

Habe nun schon ganz viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit TecTrain24 nachlesen können und suche nun Leidensgenossen die das Ganze mit mir öffentlich machen wollen,damit nicht noch mehr dazukommen und wir denen den garaus machen können.Ich verstehe nämlich nicht warum die weiterhin online verkaufen können/dürfen!!!


----------



## jungefamilie123 (4. März 2010)

Hallo also ich habe für mehrere bestellungen 2355,73 per vorkasse geleistet und ich kann da keine sau erreichen keine antwort auf mails hat hier schonmal einer versucht direkt mit seiner bank Kontakt aufzunehmen?wer ist bereit zur sammelklage?bitte melden


----------



## midnight (4. März 2010)

Also wer über 2000€ per Vorkasse bezahlt hats nicht besser verdient. Harte Worte, ich weiß - aber wozu gibts Nachnahme? Bei der Summe fallen die paar Euro doch nicht auf.

so far


----------



## TheRock64 (9. März 2010)

sternschnuppe1405 schrieb:


> Habe nun schon ganz viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit TecTrain24 nachlesen können und suche nun Leidensgenossen die das Ganze mit mir öffentlich machen wollen,damit nicht noch mehr dazukommen und wir denen den garaus machen können.Ich verstehe nämlich nicht warum die weiterhin online verkaufen können/dürfen!!!



Ich wäre dabei, habe ebenfalls bestellt und nix erhalten, telefonisch konnte ich letzte Woche noch den Support erreichen, Storno wurde eingeleitet, aber immer noch kein Geld da!

Habe ich noch gefunden:
(Da geht auch eine Frau ans Telefon, die wie Sie sagt alles weiterleitet, schauen wir mal)

_-entfernt-
_


----------



## Piet911 (9. März 2010)

Hallo, ich bin leider auch von dem Online Shop verarscht worden. Habe am 8.2. für 135 euro dort was bestellt, auch mit vorkasse. Am Anfang stand mein Status für die Bestellung noch auf "offen", 10 tage später ist der dann in "bearbeitung" geändert worden, da dacht ich mir, ok, da passiert ja vielleicht doch noch was. Aber puste kuchen, nichts. Ich kann keinen Telefonisch erreichen und auf meine Email haben die auch nicht geantwortet. Das nervt und sowas lasse ich nicht mit mir machen. Gibt es ne möglichkeit an mein geldu zurück zukommen, habe es leider nicht mit paypal überwiesen. 

MfG Piet911


----------



## Stuntman1962 (9. März 2010)

@TheRock64

Im Impressum steht aber Güntherstraße 11 in Duisburg. 
Wo hast du denn die andere Adresse her?
Da sich ja bis jetzt keiner gefunden hat, der da mal vorbei gefahren ist, werde ich das in den nächsten Tagen selber mal machen und dann berichten.

-entfernt-


----------



## TheRock64 (9. März 2010)

Ich habe die Infos aus einem anderem Forum, gibt ja genug mit Beschwerden über TecTrain24.
Hatte ja mit der angegebenen Nummer in Paderborn telefoniert und die Frau wusste schon worum es geht und leitet alles weiter, ich soll morgen einen Rückruf bekommen.
Wenn nicht, ich bin nächste Woche in Paderborn und werde da sonst mal nen Abstecher machen, habe knapp 400€ überwiesen und das macht mich wirklich sehr wütend. Ich berichte sobald ich was neues habe!


----------



## Pokerclock (10. März 2010)

Bitte keine persönlichen Daten (auch nicht vom Shop und dessen Impressum) hier im Forum preisgeben. Wenn ihr Betroffene seid, dann tauscht die Daten bitte außerhalb des Forums aus oder schaut auf der jeweiligen Shop-Seite nach. Danke.


----------



## Kami84 (12. März 2010)

Von dem Laden hab ich auch noch nichts gehört..... hast mal die AGB's durchgelesen???


----------



## seiender (13. März 2010)

Wieso bestellt ihr denn bei Händlern die ihr nicht kennt?
Nie würde ich sowas machen^^


----------



## TheRock64 (15. März 2010)

Also: Ich habe noch ein paar mal telefoniert über deren privat Telefonnummer und habe heute endlich mein Geld wieder bekommen.

Wer noch Telefonnummern braucht, soll sich bei mir melden!! per PM oder E-Mail!!


----------



## nöplich (19. März 2010)

Hallo,währe schön wenn du mir die Telefonnummern mailen könntest. -entfernt- habe leider schon überwiesen und jetzt erst die bewertungen gefunden.  MfG nöpplich


----------



## mixxed_up (19. März 2010)

Hat eigentlich überhaupt jemand seine Ware von diesem Shop bekommen? Und hat einer erfolgreich dagegen geklagt?


----------



## TheRock64 (19. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich überhaupt jemand seine Ware von diesem Shop bekommen? Und hat einer erfolgreich dagegen geklagt?



Ware nicht, aber ich habe mein Geld zurück, ist mir auch lieber - nachher hat die Ware noch nen Defekt, dann geht gar nix mehr bei dem Shop.
Man sollte dem Inhaber jeglichen Verkauf verbieten!!

Brauchst Du noch Telefonnummern um da jemanden zu erreichen? melde Dich per PM oder E-Mail

Mfg


----------



## klausamdyck (26. März 2010)

Hallo  
TheRock64 
Kabelverknoter

Ich warte auch schon einen Monat auf meine bezahlte Ware und telefonisch ist als wenn sofort aufgelegt wird.
Kannst du mir bitte die Telefonnummer die klappen soll per PN senden ?
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. März 2010)

ich kauf meistens bei hardwareversand.de- Die ham gute preise, die leiferzeiten sind sehr schnell und der support is auch spitzenklaasse!
Weitere gute shops sind redcoon.de  und der klassiker alternate^^ ( wobei die preise da oft sehr hoch sind)


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

Also wenn man bei unbekannten Shops bestellt, weil es um einen guten Preis geht - dann würde ich immer und ausschließlich per Nachnahme bestellen. Wenn dann allerdings der Versand schon wieder höher ist, als bei einem renomierten Shop (alternate, amazon etc), dann lieber da kaufen. Wenn man dann 1 oder 2 Bestellungen gemacht hat, kann man auch auf Vorkasse zurückgreifen.


----------



## DerGerolsteiner (28. März 2010)

Gegen den Inhaber der Firma Tectrain24 habe ich Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf erstattet (Aktenzeichen 20 Js 2088/10) und außerdem ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet.

Meine Tectrain24-Story:
Bestellung eines Monitor-TV-Gerätes (SAMSUNG Syncmaster P2770HD) am 28.12.2009. Bezahlung über PayPal.
Mehrfache Verschiebung des Liefertermins.
Fristsetzung zur Lieferung der Ware oder Rückerstattung des Zahlbetrages von der Firma ignoriert.
Keine konkrete Anwort der Firma auf Emails, keine Anruf-Annahme. Keine Rückzahlung.
Finger weg von dieser Firma! Hat alles zum Bestpreis - geliefert wird meistens nichts!

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass bei einer Kaufabwicklung über PayPal nur eBay-Käufe abgesichert sind.


----------



## mwiemikel (1. April 2010)

kannst du mir mal bitte weitere telefonnummern geben. ich habe auch große probleme mit tectrain24

danke und gruß


----------



## mwiemikel (1. April 2010)

TheRock64 schrieb:


> Ware nicht, aber ich habe mein Geld zurück, ist mir auch lieber - nachher hat die Ware noch nen Defekt, dann geht gar nix mehr bei dem Shop.
> Man sollte dem Inhaber jeglichen Verkauf verbieten!!
> 
> Brauchst Du noch Telefonnummern um da jemanden zu erreichen? melde Dich per PM oder E-Mail
> ...


kannst du mir mal bitte weitere telefonnummern geben. ich habe auch große probleme mit tectrain24

danke und gruß


----------



## nöplich (23. April 2010)

Stuntman1962 schrieb:


> @TheRock64
> 
> Im Impressum steht aber Güntherstraße 11 in Duisburg.
> Wo hast du denn die andere Adresse her?
> ...


 Warst du mittlerweile bei Tectrain,wenn ja schreib mal wo das istund ob man dort einen antrifft.


----------



## 0815-TYP (30. April 2010)

> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass bei einer Kaufabwicklung über PayPal nur eBay-Käufe abgesichert sind.



Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch mal mit einem Shop,bei dem ich meine erste 5870 bestellt hatte.Kam keine Lieferung obwohl mit 2 bis 3 Tagen Lieferzeit gelockt wurde.Nach 10 Tagen vergeblicher Kontaktaufnahmen per Telefon sowie email,habe ich den Shop bei Pay Pal gemeldet und noch am selben Tag hatte ich mein Geld zurück.


----------



## nani75 (20. Mai 2010)

na super, denn ich habe auch bestellt am 27.04.2010 und irgendwann wurde mir mitgeteilt, das es nicht mehr lieferbar ist und die rückerstattung wird eingeleitet. habe ich alles noch geglaubt, aber bis heute habe ich kein geld und meine e-mails kommen nicht an und ans telefon geht auch keiner, nur ein ab. wo kann ich denn überall anzeige machen. mein geld werde ich wohl nicht zurück bekommen, denn hatte auch per vorkasse bezahlt . paypal wurde da nicht mehr angeboten.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2010)

Anzeige => bei der Polizei


Wie lang ist es denn her, dass man die Rückerstattung ankündigte?


----------



## nani75 (20. Mai 2010)

am 6.05.2010 hat man mir die e-mail geschickt, das ich eine rückerstattung bekomme. ich werde jetzt mal bei diversen nummern anrufen und eine e-mailadresse habe ich ja auch (also die private). ich hoffe ich bewirke was. danke für die nummern the rock


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mich, wie lange das Geschäft namens TecTrain24 aufrecht erhalten kann. Mittlerweile gehen, wenn man Google anwirft, etliche Betrugsanzeigen in Richtung Duisburg, wo die Firma ihren Sitz hat. Ein Blick bei Google Maps offenbart, dass es sich durchaus um eine "echte" Adresse handelt könnte. Es sieht aus wie ein großes Lagerhaus mit Hinterhof, wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe.

Viel Erfolg, dass die Geschädigten ihr Geld bald wiederbekommen.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich frage mich, wie lange das Geschäft namens TecTrain24 aufrecht erhalten kann. Mittlerweile gehen, wenn man Google anwirft, etliche Betrugsanzeigen in Richtung Duisburg, wo die Firma ihren Sitz hat. Ein Blick bei Google Maps offenbart, dass es sich durchaus um eine "echte" Adresse handelt könnte. Es sieht aus wie ein großes Lagerhaus mit Hinterhof, wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe.


 Naja, nur weil es die Adresse GIBT und es ein Gewerbegebiet ist, heißt das noch lang nicht, dass da auch wirklich einer von der Firma ist 


Aber es gibt halt leider genug Leute, die auf scheinbar seriöse Seiten reinfallen, und die Schnüppchengier schaltet dann auch mal das Hirn aus, dass man Vorkasse nur bei wirklich bekannteren Shops machen sollte, von denen man weiß, dass die o.k sind und im Zweifel zumindest das Geld anstandlos zurückgeben. 

Ein Kumpel von mir hat mal direk drei Lenovo Notebooks mit Dualcore für jeweils nur 229€ bestellt (damals kostete das billigste mit Dualcore selbst von one oder PackardBell noch 500€), und zwar weil der shop angeblich Großhändler ist und normalerweise nur an Händler verkauft, daher sei der Preis quasi der Einkaufspreis, den Händler bezahlen, und ausnahmsweise würden die eine Palette an Privatkunden abgeben... war natürlich nonsense... zum Glück hat er die Überweisung noch stoppen können, als ich ihm das mal vorrechnete: WENN das wirklich der Einkaufspreis WÄRE, dann müssten bei der harten Konkurrenz ja etliche Händler das Notebook für nen Kampfpreis von maximal 330€ anbieten können (229 + MWst + zB 60€ Eigengewinn, was für einen Hänlder top wäre, wenn der damit dann auch eine hohe Stückzahl erreicht), aber selbst der billigste gelistete Preis in Suchmaschinen lag bei 580€...


und tec train: vlt. versuchen die das halt so lange, bis mal wirklich ne Durchsuchugn kommt. Vlt. hockt da ein armes Schwein bei der Adresse, der von der ganzen Sache gar nix weiß, und der Kontoinhaber sitzt irgendwo und lacht sich eins. Vlt. ist der Shop sogar "seriös", aber nur völlig überfordert - das gab es auch schon, dass Leute meinten, mit nem Internetshop schnell und leicht Geld zu verdienen, und dann vergessen die aber so Sachen miteinzukalkulieren wie Rückgabe, Reklamation, Zahlungsausfälle, Lieferbedingungen der eigenen Lieferanten usw. und merken erst dann, dass 10% Preisaufschlag auf den Einkaufspreis nicht ausreichen, um das ganze zu finanzieren, sondern ein Preisaufschlag nötig wäre, mit dem sie dann eben nicht mehr der Schnäppchenshop sind...


----------



## ichkriegs1 (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo Nani75
Habe auch Probleme mit dem Shop, kannst du mir die private TN und mail schicken?
Besten Dank


----------



## mailanie (10. Juni 2010)

hallo, telefonisch erreicht man dort gar nichts und vor allem hat man nichts in der Hand das man später für ein Mahnverfahren verwenden könnte. Auf ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein haben Sie reagiert, allerdings mit der Frage ob ich einen Anderen Monitor möchte, weil meiner nicht mehr lieferbar sei. Nur interessant das dieser Monitor heute noch bei denen im Angebot ist.. In dem Anschreiben hatte ich eine Frist von 14 Tagen, und bereits vorab den Namen meines Anwaltes angekündigt. Die Reaktion kam Prompt, das Geld aber nicht, also habe ich *ONLINE STRAFANZEIGE* bei der Polizei gestellt und ein weiteres Einschreiben geschickt. Danach hat es noch ca. 10 Tage gedauert und ich *h**atte mein Geld zurück*, incl. von mir angeforderter Portokosten.  Insgesamt hat das Ganze fast 2,5 Monate gedauert.
Bestellungen per Nachnahme helfen übrigens auch nicht. Das habe ich jetzt für meinen ECHTEN Monitor getestet. Das Paket muss erst bezahlt und angenommen werden, vorher darf man dort nicht rein schauen. Wenn z.B. nur steine drin sind, bist du genauso weit wie bei einer normalen Bestellung. Es hilft nur ein Kauf auf Rechnung oder ggf. PayPal.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

mailanie schrieb:


> Bestellungen per Nachnahme helfen übrigens auch nicht. Das habe ich jetzt für meinen ECHTEN Monitor getestet. Das Paket muss erst bezahlt und angenommen werden, vorher darf man dort nicht rein schauen. Wenn z.B. nur steine drin sind, bist du genauso weit wie bei einer normalen Bestellung.


 naja, ein bisschen weiter ist man da schon. Wenn derjenige das im großen Stil machen will mit Paketen, dann MUSS er dabei mit anderen Leuten in Kontakt treten, die später Zeugen sein könne. Man kann auch nachverfolgen, wo die Pakete aufgegeben bzw. abgeholt wurden.


----------



## goodbyejumbo (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich möchte über meine Erfahrungen berichten:
- Bestellung eines Plasma-TV am 08.03.2010 (einschl. Vorauskasse von €545,00)
- Stornierung nach Lesen der Bewertungen eine Woche später
- zahllose (meister erfolglose) Anrufversuche meinerseits
- noch mehr Emails meinerseits, auf die nicht reagiert wurde
- Ankündigungen seitens TecTrain24, die Sache würde erledigt ("Rückerstattung wird eingeleitet" u.ä.)
- dennoch nichts geschehen
- meinerseits Rechtsschutzversicherung und Anwalt eingeschaltet
- keine Reaktion auf seiten TecTrain auf Brief des Anwalts
- ebenfalls keine Reaktion auf Eröffnung Mahnverfahren -> gut für mich, dadurch Weg frei für gerichtliche Vollstreckung; eigentlich unlogisch: dem Mahnverfahren kann einfach ohne Angabe von Gründen widersprochen werden, was die Angelegenheit aufschiebt
- urplötzlich (Anfang Juli): Überweisung des vollständigen Betrags einschl. Zinsen und Anwaltsgebühren auf das Konto des Anwalts

Fazit: Eine Menge Ärger; ich hätte gleich entweder den Anwalt einschalten sollen oder ein Mahnverfahren eröffnen sollen (geht auch online); bezahlt hat meinen Aufwand jetzt komplett TecTrain (einschl. Anwaltsgebühren, Selbstbeteiligung Rechtsschutz etc.); war nicht ganz billig

Daher: Kämpft weiter!

Viele Grüße
goodbyejumbo


----------



## Icejester (9. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat mal direk drei Lenovo Notebooks mit Dualcore für jeweils nur 229€ bestellt (damals kostete das billigste mit Dualcore selbst von one oder PackardBell noch 500€), und zwar weil der shop angeblich Großhändler ist und normalerweise nur an Händler verkauft, daher sei der Preis quasi der Einkaufspreis, den Händler bezahlen, und ausnahmsweise würden die eine Palette an Privatkunden abgeben... war natürlich nonsense... zum Glück hat er die Überweisung noch stoppen können, als ich ihm das mal vorrechnete: WENN das wirklich der Einkaufspreis WÄRE, dann müssten bei der harten Konkurrenz ja etliche Händler das Notebook für nen Kampfpreis von maximal 330€ anbieten können (229 + MWst + zB 60€ Eigengewinn, was für einen Hänlder top wäre, wenn der damit dann auch eine hohe Stückzahl erreicht), aber selbst der billigste gelistete Preis in Suchmaschinen lag bei 580€...



 Geile Verarsche. Du hast völlig recht. Ein Freund von mir hat einen Elektronikladen. Daher weiß ich, daß die Gewinnspanne auf Computer-Hardware etwa 2% bis 7% beträgt. Mehr ist da nie und nimmer drin. Die dort genannten Einkaufspreise sind sowas von herbeifantasiert...


----------



## BlackkJackk (9. Juli 2010)

Yes mein erster post und schon kann ich noch noch so ganz mithalten....

...so hab auch (leider) bei tectrain24.com bestellt, per vorkasse und bin heut morgen auf die ganzen threads über google draufgekommen das ich wahrscheinlich nu auch ein opfer bin. hab darauf hin versucht, über die in der bestell e-mail anzurufen (nur eine frau auf band die dir erzählt wie die öffnungszeiten sind) und dann noch die nummer von der hp aber kein erfolg. DOCH bevor ich dort bestellt habe, habe ich 2x angerufen und auch direkt jemanden bekommen (die nette vanessa nech^^) doch heute kein erfolg. 

habe ne mail geschickt in der stand das ich bezahlt habe und den status wissen möchte und was kam zurück?? Folgendes: 

*Sehr geehrter Kunde, 

Der Status Ihrer Bestellung wurde geändert.

Anmerkungen und Kommentare zu Ihrer Bestellung: Vielen Dank für Ihren Zahlungseingang. Wir werden Ihre Bestellung weiter bearbeiten. 
Sie werden in Kürze über Ihre Bestellung informiert. 
PB 

Herzliche Grüße aus Duisburg
TecTrain24 

Neuer Status: In Bearbeitung 
Bei Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung antworten Sie bitte auf diese eMail. *

Werde jetzt bis montag warten und dann werd ich noch mal anrufen und wenns net klappt e-mail wegen status^^
werde dann weiter berichten

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte, grad wenn ich diesen Thread hier dann gelesen hätte, lieber sofort bei der Bank versucht, das noch zu stoppen, und auf Nachnahmezahlung umgestellt.


----------



## BlackkJackk (9. Juli 2010)

Geht schlecht habe am SB Schalter das gemacht dann wird das gleich überwiesen und meine ma meinte ich soll einfach abwarten bis die lieferzeit verstrichen iss und dann soll ich alles in die wege leiten...bank gespräch wegen evtl. zurückbuchung (kosten natürlich, geht nicht bei jeder bank so einfach).....usw.

ps: ich mein auf die eine woche scheiß ich jetzt auch, wenn ich mir so einige beiträge durchlese wo das mit anwalt und polizei 2-4 monate dauert -.- und ich hab ja auch aus einem forum die privat nummer und die leute hatte da wohl mehr glück als beim anwalt etc....


----------



## BlackkJackk (12. Juli 2010)

abend zusammen....,

nach 2 mails und entlichen anrufen bei tectrain24, wo keiner abnahm -.- haben ich bei der privaten nummer von dirk hähnel mal angerufen und hatte die mutter so wie sie klang von ihm dran. ich brauchte nur tectrain und bestellung zu sagen und man kann schon sagen , SIE WAR BEGEISTERT ^^ so meinte ich soll ihr die bestellnummer geben und sie wird es sofort weiterleiten und ich soll sofort ne mail bekommen wann ich meine ware erhalte. 

sie klang schon ein wenig verzweifelt hahahahaha..........nachdem was ihr sohn verzapft iss es ja auch kein wunder


----------



## BlackkJackk (13. Juli 2010)

cooool xD
habe heute nachdem ich gestern bei (frau hähnel ??) angerunfen habe heute ne mail bekommen das ich das gerät am 17.07.10 erhalten soll. bin gespannt und werde mich wieder melden xD


----------



## Escape (14. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch dort reingefallen. Ich könnt echt kotzten. Wieso kann ein shop so lange bestehen bleiben? Gibt es denn kein Finazamt die dort mal vorbeischaut? Naja ich hoffe ich bekomme noch mein Geld wieder.

Hier mal meine Bestellhistorie:

04.07.2010 Offen 
06.07.2010 In Bearbeitung Vielen Dank für Ihren Zahlungseingang. Wir werden Ihre Bestellung weiter bearbeiten. 
Sie werden in Kürze über Ihre Bestellung informiert. 

Herzliche Grüße aus Duisburg
TecTrain24 
13.07.2010 Artikel im Zulauf Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,

erstmal möchten wir uns in aller Form für die verspätete Benachrichtigung entschuldigen.
Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Der von Ihnen bestellte Artikel befindet sich derzeit im Zulauf. 
Voraussichtliches Zulieferdatum ist der 16.07.2010. 
Sollte Ihnen die Wartezeit zu lang erscheinen, teilen Sie uns dies bitte mit. clearing@tectrain24.com

Hat jemand mal ne Telefonnummer wo ich was/jemanden ereichen kann??


----------



## Escape (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hab grad Recherchiert und das entdeckt:
tectrain24.com - Falle Internet - Auktionshilfe.info

Die Adressen sind alle in der unmittelbaren umgebung von mir. Wenn ich durch Anrufen nix erieche dann werde ich da mal hinfahren.


----------



## bigf00D (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo!
Lest unter Tectrain24 - Abzocke oder Chaos? - AddActivity (Free online community of writing) meinen Erfahrungsbericht. Habe mein Geld zurück bekommen.
mfg


----------



## BlackkJackk (18. Juli 2010)

@ all:

so wie seine mutter mir das schilderte, ist er wohl einfach mit dem shop sowas von überfordert und bekommt das problem mit dem callcenter auch net in den griff.
naja was solls mein anruf hat bewirkt, das mein status heute auf versickt gesetzt wurde wenn ichs erhalte bin ich ma gespannt wie die ware ist.
in sofern "see you soon" xD


----------



## Escape (19. Juli 2010)

Ja das scheint plausiebel. Er sucht ja hier ne Einkäufer und ne Telefonist. Das sind genau die Problemzonen. Es kommt keine Ware weil sie keiner einkaufen tuht. Und Ans Telefon geht keiner weil keiner da ist.
Seine Mutter han ich übrigens erreicht aber der Status wurde nicht geändert. Mitlerweile hab ich meine 5970 bei Ebay für 432€ ersteigert. Nagelneu!


----------



## blckshrk (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute, bin auch Opfer von Dirk.
Meine Tipps: Ruft seine Mutter an und treibt SIE in den Wahnsinn! Immer wieder. Hat bei mir sehr gut funktioniert. Irgendwann ruft das Aas zurück.
Und noch einer. In seinen AGB steht etwas von 30 Tagen. Ihr muesst per Einschreiben stornieren. Leider. Nach 30 Tagen habt Ihr Euer Geld wieder. Sehr schlau. Bei 10.000.000 Euro und nur 1% Zinsen macht er 100.000 Euro pro Jahr. Sehr schlau.
Nervt seine Mutter. Tag, Nacht, jederzeit.


----------



## BlackkJackk (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo Hallo ich bins ma wieder ich weiß net was bei euch so geht aber ich habe am 19.07.10 meine ware (samsung syncmaster P2450H) bekommen, bestellt am 07.07.10.......war halt nur nervig weil man keinen erreicht^^(ausser seine mutter)

ich muss sagen ich bin positiv überrascht, ware ist top

mfg


----------



## Ernuwieder (24. Juli 2010)

Ich habe am 17.06.10 einen Drucker und eine Tonerkartusche bestellt und per Vorkasse bezahlt. Da nichts kam habe ich mehrfach angerufen und gemailt aber erstmal niemanden erreicht und keine Antworten erhalten.

Dann habe ich eine letzte Frist gesetzt und mit Mahnbescheid und Anzeige gedroht, darauf habe dann eine Hinhaltemail bekommen. Am 15.07.10 ging dann doch noch jemand ans Telefon (02065693437) und sicherte mir zu, dass der Drucker da wäre und der Toner am 19.07.10 bei denen ankommen würde, die Sendung würde dann gleich versendet. Tatsächlich kam der Drucker (ohne Toner) dann schon am 17.07.10 bei mir an. Vom Toner ist aber leider bis heute nichts zu sehen und zu hören.
Ich warte mal noch ein paar Tage ab und drohe dann wieder mit allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln. Es besteht also noch eine gewisse Hoffnung, dass der Toner auch noch kommt.

Abschließend kann ich nur empfehlen dort nichts zu bestellen und allgemein Shops zu meiden die NUR VORKASSE anbieten.
Allen die schon bezahlt haben bleibt nur: verbissen dran bleiben, Frist setzen, Mahnbescheid und Anzeige androhen und dann halt auch umsetzen wenn nichts passiert!


----------



## Escape (26. Juli 2010)

Ich hab grad mal alle mir bekannten E-mail Adressen von der Firma und vom Hähnel zu gespammt und geschrieben das ich ein Mahnverfahren eingeleitet habe. Zusätzlich habe ich noch bei der Nummer in Paderborn angerufen.
Bevor ich den Online-Mahnantrag fertig hatte wurde mein status auf Storno und dann auf Rückzahlung wird eingeleitet geändert. Mal sehen wann ich das Geld drauf hab.


----------



## jup65 (4. August 2010)

Also Leute, wenn man im Internet-Preisvergleich einen Shop findet der bei allen Angeboten über 10% günstiger ist als alle anderen Anbieter und zudem 0 Kundenrezensionen hat, dann dort per Vorkasse bestellt   ohje  und dann um Hilfe schreien


----------



## Escape (5. August 2010)

Nach dem ich alle E-mails von tectrain24 zugespammt hatte habe ich mein Geld wieder.


----------



## Robmain (5. August 2010)

Also dass die immernoch operieren. Ich hatte damals mein Geld über Paypal auf Kulanz wieder bekommen. Es war mir eine große Lehre.


----------



## debalz (5. August 2010)

Die verkaufen ein Zotac GTX 480 Amp! für  ~ 406 €. Das nenn ich mal sensationell günstig, erscheint aber gleichzeitig auch irgendwie verdächtig.


----------



## 123m1 (19. August 2010)

Ich habe heute nach Nachfristung Anzeige erstattet!! Die Polizei wunderte sich, dass die Firma noch am Netz ist. Unregelmäßigkeiten traten bereits im August 2009 auf. Der Inhaber ist einschlägig bekannt!


----------



## tiger2011 (5. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen 

Bin auch rein Gefällen habe mir Lap top mit Maus bestellt von 327,96 nix kam an 

Habe ganze nacht um die ohren gehauen um mehr info zu bekommen 

Erstes heisst nicht dirk mähnel heisst punso sitzt ist paderborn 

-entfernt-

Angeblich soll das junge team sein die start porbleme habe mit der firma hat rechtsanwalt herraus gefunden 

Gib möglichkeiten mahnbescheid holen strafanzeige vollstreckung und sie mit insolvenz klage

Werde ran bleiben und euch davon Berichten 

Eins verstehe ich nicht warum noch so firma im internet ist und stehst wenn das richtige laden währe musste er doch auch handelshammer drine Stehe mit anwalt bringt euch nix lieber anzeige machen sind mehre 100 anzeige gemacht worde warum macht die polizei nicht seite zu gibs doch die internet polizei



Ernuwieder schrieb:


> Ich habe am 17.06.10 einen Drucker und eine Tonerkartusche bestellt und per Vorkasse bezahlt. Da nichts kam habe ich mehrfach angerufen und gemailt aber erstmal niemanden erreicht und keine Antworten erhalten.
> 
> Dann habe ich eine letzte Frist gesetzt und mit Mahnbescheid und Anzeige gedroht, darauf habe dann eine Hinhaltemail bekommen. Am 15.07.10 ging dann doch noch jemand ans Telefon (02065693437) und sicherte mir zu, dass der Drucker da wäre und der Toner am 19.07.10 bei denen ankommen würde, die Sendung würde dann gleich versendet. Tatsächlich kam der Drucker (ohne Toner) dann schon am 17.07.10 bei mir an. Vom Toner ist aber leider bis heute nichts zu sehen und zu hören.
> Ich warte mal noch ein paar Tage ab und drohe dann wieder mit allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln. Es besteht also noch eine gewisse Hoffnung, dass der Toner auch noch kommt.
> ...




Hallo grüsse Dich habe ganz unten noch paar telefon nummer herraus gefunden kannst es ja mal Versuchen

Noch was leute wehr vorraus kasse gemcht hat musste mann es doch bei der bank zuruck buchen können Habe es porbiert warte jetzt mal ab was montag oder diestag passiert


----------



## Pokerclock (5. September 2010)

@tiger2011

Personenbezogene Daten bitte nicht veröffentlichen. Erst recht, wenn du nicht genau weißt von wem die sind. 

Außerdem bitte in Zukunft den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Button verwenden.


----------



## hallo-alle (24. September 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

auch ich bin auf Tectrain24 reingeflogen. Bei google leider der "beste Preis"  

04.09.10 Bestellt -> 421 Euro bezahlt (Vorkasse.... nie wieder )
04.09.10 Bestellbestätigung bekommen und nichts mehr gehört -> im Internet gesucht und nur schlechtes gelesen -> Panic 
08.09.10 Emailanfrage -> keine Antwort
09.09.10 Storno und Rückforderung bis 23.09.10 -> ca. 25 Mails -> keine Antwort
mehrere Versuche tel. jemanden ranzubekommen, nach 2 Tagen jemanden dran -> Artikel ist lieferbar, warten bis Di/Mi, dann Storno ?? -> bekommen angeblich neue Telefonanlage ???
15.09.10 4h versucht tel. jemanden ranzubekommen -> Artikel ist nicht lieferbar -> Storno angenommen
18.09.10 Stornomail vom 09.09. ca. 1500 mal versendet -> keine Antwort
21.09.10 tel. die Rufnummer vom Shopbetreiber angerufen -> ältere generfte Dame dran -> angeblich nichts damit zu tun, aber nach meiner Schilderung wurde versprochen die Bestellnummer und mein Anliegen weiterzugeben
21.09.10 Stornomail ca. 2500 mal versendet, auch an Privat Adresse des Shop Betreibers mit Ankündigung von Anzeige und Mahnverfahren
22.09.10 nach 2 Tagen tel. Versuchen, gleiche Dame wie am 15.09. dran -> meine Anzeige und Mahnverfahren am 24.09.10 bekräftigt -> Klärung versprochen
22.09.10 Email mit Status rückerstattet -> glaube es erst wenns auf dem Konto ist 

He Leute, ich glaubs nicht ->  meine 421 Euro sind auf dem Konto 
ich weiß nicht wieviel Jahre Lebenserwartung ich dafür gelassen habe 

By

PS: Eigentlich müßten alle zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatten, aber dann bekommen die letzten vielleicht ihr Geld nicht mehr.
Ein Schreiben an google wird noch rausgehen, mal sehen ob der Anbieter dann in der Suchmaschine gelöscht wird.


----------



## Clastron (24. September 2010)

Sry dieser Shop sagt mir leider nichts. Ich däht Anzeige erstatten und Fertig. Das ist doch schon alleine ein Witz das die sich solange nicht melden und keine Antwort kommt. Des kann einfach net sei, gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
Wer weiß ob du das Geld überhaupt noch mal siehst ^^


----------



## Krümel88 (12. Februar 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Habe im November 2010 ein Handy für 189Euro bei TecTrain24 bestellt. Ständig E-Mails bekommen, dass die Lieferung verzögert wird etc. Habe natürlich gegoogelt und bin auf sämtliche Negativ-Kritiken gestossen. Dann gleich mal Panik gekriegt, dass ich das Geld nie wieder seh.[/FONT]

    [FONT=&quot]Also bin ich per Einschreiben vom Kauf zurückgetreten und habe eine Frist gesetzt bis wann ich das Geld wieder auf mein Konto überwiesen haben will.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Zwei Tage später kam direkt auch eine Mail von wegen "vielen Dank für Ihre Post, wir werden uns um Ihr Anliegen kümmern blabla" und am nächsten Tag eine Mail von wegen "Ihr Bestellstatus hat sich geändert: Rückzahlung wird eingeleitet" oder so...[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Nach einer Woche war natürlich immer noch kein Geld da und so lange brauchen Überweisungen inzwischen wirklich nicht mehr. Also habe ich auf sämtlichen Telefonnummern rumprobiert, niemanden erreicht (auf sämtliche wütende E-Mails kam auch keine Reaktion)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]Dann habe ich bei der Polizei Strafanzeige gestellt, einen Online-Mahnbescheid beantragt und die 23Euro Gebühr bezahlt.[/FONT]

    [FONT=&quot]Jetzt hab ich vom Amtsgericht nen Brief bekommen, dass Dirk Hähnel eben Widerspruch erhoben hat (jedoch ohne Angabe von Gründen) und wenn ich die Durchführung des streitigen Verfahrens will soll ich dem Amtsgericht weitere 52Euro überweisen.[/FONT]

    [FONT=&quot]Bin grade etwas ratlos was ich jetzt tun soll. Werden Dirk Hähnel die 52€ dann auch noch auf die Rechnung gesetzt oder bleibt ich auf denen sitzen... dann würde es sich bei einem Betrag von 189€ halt nich wirklich lohnen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Andererseits seh ichs halt auch nich ein, dass der Depp einfach des Geld einsackt und mit nem blauen Auge davon kommt. Des ganze macht mich echt richtig richtig wütend, vor allem weil ich als Studentin 189€ nich grad aus dem Ärmel schüttel.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]KAnn mir jemand einen Rat geben? Und wie genau geht es weiter, wenn das streitige Verfahren durchgeführt wird? Kann mir nich so richtig was drunter vorstellen....[/FONT]

    [FONT=&quot]Danke schonmal für die Antworten und ein schönes Wochenende! [/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2011)

Das ist ne schwierige Sache - einerseits ist der Typ natürlich offenbar "schuldig" und würde den betrag + die Kosten des Verfahren zahlen müssen, aber wenn bei dem Typ später ggf. nix zu holen sein sollte, nutzt Dir selbst ein für Dich positives Urteil nichts. An sich müßtest Du nen Anwalt fragen, kostet dann halt auch wieder was. Ne Rechtsschutzversicherung hast Du vermutlich keine?


----------



## Krümel88 (14. Februar 2011)

ne hab ich natürlich nicht.... -.-
wäre aber für die Zukunft vielleicht mal ne Überlegung wert.
Naja, hab jetzt einfach mal die 52€ überwiesen und hoffe, dass alles gut geht. Ansonsten hab ich halt doppelt Pech gehabt, aber inzwischen gehts mir echt fast nur noch ums Prinzip. 
Und ich seh's halt mal gar nicht ein, dass der des Geld ganz gechillt verschwinden lässt. Dann will ich ihn wenigstens noch n bisschen piesacken....  ^^


----------



## Athlon76 (20. Februar 2011)

Aber halte uns mal schön auf dem Laufenden. Interessiert mich schon wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Pravasi (20. Februar 2011)

Inkasso.
Es gab da vor ein paar Tagen ja einen Bericht im Fernsehen über diese Firma.
Irgendwo im Forum ist auch der Link dazu.
Der Typ,der sofort die Inkasso eingeschaltet hat,bekam dan sofort 2/3 seiner Kohle wieder.
Vieleicht hast du aber wirklich mal einer dieser Situationen erwischt wo "shit happens".
Find ich auf jeden Fall gut,das du noch weiter gehst und dich wehrst.
Solche Firmen leben nämlich von Leuten,die sich leicht abwimmeln lassen.
Und mit Beharlichkeit bin auch auch schon oft sehr weit gekommen.
Ich würde mir auch wünschen,das du uns darüber auf den Laufenden hälst.


----------



## Bruce112 (20. Februar 2011)

Hier waren schon einige leute das der laden nicht korrekt ist .

also finger weg 

ich kann mich errinern das sich parr leute hier beschwert haben über den laden .

die schiken angeblich kaputte sachen oder du siehst nichts von deine wahre 

wenn der laden nicht in der Handelsregister auftaucht dann nichts bestellen .

bei computerbild zeitschrift haben die ne werbung glaub ich drin .


----------



## Luke Skywalker (10. März 2011)

Irgendwo, ich glaub auf ZDF bei Frontal 21 haben sie mal über die Firma berichtet, war aber auch alles negativ. Man muss aber auch nicht alles glauben was im Fernseh kommt  .
Aber, hier haben ja jetzt schon mehrere Leute negativ über den Shop geschrieben, also muss ja was dran sein.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (11. März 2011)

Ich bestelle schon ewig bei Alternate und hatte nie Probleme, auch bei der Garantieabwicklung. Aber naja... billig kaufe ich nur Kabel, Stecker und anderen Tinnef in der elektronischen Bucht.

Hier ein relativ neuer TV-Bericht über die Verbrecher:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88Dli-E8H54


----------



## Simy (11. März 2011)

Ich habe 'mal nur so zum Testen, da ich schon vorgewarnt war, etwas per Nachnahme bei TT24 bestellt und nie wieder etwas von denen gehört. Offensichtlich warten die nur auf Opfer, die Vorkasse leisten.


----------

